# Allen Kraken



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

All you need to know in a review here:

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/11/08/review-allen-kraken-fly-reel/


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

> All you need to know in a review here:
> 
> http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/11/08/review-allen-kraken-fly-reel/


This person is asking how these reels hold up against LARGE FISH not Slot Reds.  I have yet to hear any reports on how these hold up to the Beasts. I do have an Allen Alpha 2 which I like.

Maybe look at the Colton Torrent Reel. Awesome Reel and I believe they offer them at 50% off during the Holidays as well as rods? I have 3 Tradewinds Rods including their New XS as well as a Torrent Reel T-911 that I have caught lots of Tarpon over 70lbs. and Lemons over 100lbs. with no problems.

http://www.coltonfly.com/torrent.php

Many us the Torrent Reels for Offshore Fishing including Small Marlin and Tuna up to 250lbs.



Or used Nautilus, Gaven or Tibor.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

I too would like to know if any good saltwater fish have tested this reel. I see them mentioned all the time but couldn't find any mentions of fish that actually use the drag on them. 150$ for a 10-12 wt reel is a steal. I love the blue and red colors, but 150$ becomes expensive after a tarpon explodes it on the first run.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I too would like to know if any good saltwater fish have tested this reel. I see them mentioned all the time but couldn't find any mentions of fish that actually use the drag on them. 150$ for a 10-12 wt reel is a steal. I love the blue and red colors, but 150$ becomes expensive after a tarpon explodes it on the first run.


The review above has a photo of a 24" red in it that took the drag for a spin. I held up fine.

Even if the reel did "explode" , Allen would replace th entire reel with no questions asked.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

A 24" Redfish is nothing compared to a 5lb. Tarpon let alone one over 100lbs. LOL

Allen might have a nice Warranty, but if I'm into a huge fish and my reel explodes I'm going to be PISSED. Now if I'm on a trip somewhere and that happens then I'm going to be VERY PISSED! 

The point is, that I have seen nothing other then Price Point and how Pretty the Allen Reels are to think that thay can handle any more then that 24" Redfish you landed.

I would love to test "The Kracken" on some Offshore Fish, AJ's and Lemon Sharks this winter. Then maybe add more to your "Review". 


Not to take anything away from your fish Matt, but there is no need for a sealed cork drag when these guys can be subdued on a Rod/Reel from Walmart.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Here are a few examples of some nice fish taken on a Torrent Reel and would love to see some examples of the same on a Kraken. BTW, that's not me.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Buy a Nautilus....Last a lifetime!!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

What I'm about to post will serve you well ---- if you want to save money, do it on a rod, buy the absolute best reel you can afford and you'll be happy many times over with that purchase! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm really liking the Torrents. Great prices and that's what I'm all about since I'm still in college. Those Nautilus reels are amazing but they are also ALOT of money i don't have. :-[


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I had spoken with the owners of Allen about their alpha II reel (before the Kraken came out).  They themselves had used the alpha II on tarpon, amberjack, small tuna and several other heavy hitters without issue.  They are claiming that the kraken has a much more substantial drag than the alpha.  I'm planning to purchase one soon...with confidence that they are a stand up company and they'd take a return if it's not what they claim.  

If you guys have any questions, contact them.  I had questions about the drag on the alpha and what it was capable of, and they were very honest with me about the reel and what it could do.

I also checked out some reviews on the above mentioned Colton Torrents. Wow... some people were comparing them to Tibors but at 1/3 the price. Couldn't find a bad word about them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

The Torrent is a "heavy" reel like the Tibors, but half the price. They have been around for some years now and are proven to subduing Huge Fish.

You can find articles and pictures from all over the World as examples of the capability of the Torrent.

I would like the above evidence in the Allen Reels and not just Mr. Allen's talk.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> The Torrent is a "heavy" reel like the Tibors, but half the price. They have been around for some years now and are proven to subduing Huge Fish.
> 
> You can find articles and pictures from all over the World as examples of the capability of the Torrent.
> 
> I would like the above evidence in the Allen Reels and not just Mr. Allen's talk.


Here are photos of the Allen Alpha II being used in a saltwater, offshore, off-country (costa rica), fishing trip...

http://www.skinnywaterculture.com/blog/big-poppa-pump/










Does this count as evidence? ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

No! 

What is he hooked up with? Did it get landed? Is he snagged on the bottom?

I'm not saying at all the the Allen Reels can not land Big Fish, but find some better evidence.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

As of right now that Torrent is leading the race but im still thinking about the kraken. How is the Colton Leviathan rod?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

BrazilNutt, 
then get one and try it if you don't believe people's word. They have a try it before you buy it program.

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/see-it-before-you-buy-it/


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

> BrazilNutt,
> then get one and try it if you don't believe people's word.  They have a try it before you buy it program.
> 
> http://www.allenflyfishing.com/see-it-before-you-buy-it/



I do have an Allen that was given to me to try. How about you find me some fish big enough to "destroy" it. Nothing big enough around here. 

I will be doing some Fly Fishing for Sails this winter and will try it then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

> BrazilNutt,
> then get one and try it if you don't believe people's word.  They have a try it before you buy it program.
> 
> http://www.allenflyfishing.com/see-it-before-you-buy-it/


Too bad they won't let fish with it. It's "See it Before You Buy it".



Explain why you would even have this program vs. buying it, fishing it and then returning it?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> How about you find me some fish big enough to "destroy" it. Nothing big enough around here.
> 
> I will be doing some Fly Fishing for Sails this winter and will try it then.


Sorry Amigo...no big fish around here either.  We mostly just strip our fish in by hand, no need for drags.




















Best of luck with your Sailfish...looking foward to hearing a review on how your Allen reel handles those sails this winter.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Sorry Amigo...no big fish around here either.  We mostly just strip our fish in by hand, no need for drags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

I have zero connection to any company outside of Cave Diving. Just trying to post other product options. 



but, did the Reel blow-up on that Jack? ;D


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope, but I've seen them blow up a few rods...up and down tug a war. 

The drag on the reel in the pic (redington) was not too impressive, and I had to have it completely locked down to subdue the jacks and tarpon on that reel. I sold it at the end of the season due to the weak drag and am looking for a replacement. Most of the guys use either makos or tibors on those fish...i just can't justify that much $$$ for a reel at this point. 

I'm trying to track down someone who is willing to put a scale on their kraken and tell me what the maximum drag pressure is on it. I think the colton torrents are killer, the only thing that scares me is the weight...as most of my rods are BVK's and I don't know how well it would balance. If $$$ wasn't an issue, i'd have a nautilus nv...no doubt.


----------

